# BSD design and implementation



## killerklown (Sep 1, 2011)

can someone suggest me a good and updated book to study the [free]bsd design and implementation? all I found is a book on freebsd 5.2 and one on 4.4bsd...
thx!


----------



## xibo (Sep 1, 2011)

Most of the Design and Implementation of FreeBSD 5.2 can be applied to 8.2 too though. Another good script is Designing BSD Rootkits by Joseph Kong, although it's less all-around than McKussick's book.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/arch-handbook/


----------

